# s7 verbindung über ethernet



## delphie (30 September 2005)

Hallo!
Würde gerne 2 s7-315 Steuerungen über Ethernet miteinander verbinden.
Auf der einen Seite ist ein cp 343-1 IT auf dem eine html oberfläche läuft.
Auf die andere Seite möchte ich nicht noch einen CP kaufen sonder lieber einen kleinen Adapterstecker wie den NetLink von deltalogic oder ähnliches.
Um aber mit agsend dann aber meine Daten zu senden benötige ich doch eine Projektierte S7 -Verbindung.
Mit den Siemens CPs ist das ja alles kein Problem aber wie sieht es mit anderen Geräten aus.
Kann ich diese dann in der HWK oder NetPro auch einfügen und genau so verwenden.
Kann ich auch Globalvariablen für dieses Netz erstellen. 
Für Deltalogic sollte diese Frage ja wie geschaffen sein. :!:  :?:


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*Netlink*

Hallo delphie!

Lass dich nicht darauf ein. Kauf dir was ordentliches. Der Netlink ist zwar für eine Inbetriebnahme ganz nett, aber im Dauerbetrieb für eine Vernetzung völlig unbrauchbar. Verbindungsabbrüche sind nicht selten, manchmal hängt sich der Netlink auf. Bei der IBN zieht man ihn mal ab und weiter gehts.

Und jetzt alle ganz aufmerksam bleiben. Ein Werbebeitrag folgt in Kürze

Kai


----------



## delphie (30 September 2005)

Und was ist mit anderen herstellern?
Gibt ja einige die diese Stecker herstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*Netlink*

Es gibt nicht mehrere die ihn herstellen. Der Netlink ist nur zugekauft und es gibt verschiedene Treiber. Anfangs hat Deltalogic den treiber von IBH gekauft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2005)

delphie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Um aber mit agsend dann aber meine Daten zu senden benötige ich doch eine Projektierte S7 -Verbindung.
> Mit den Siemens CPs ist das ja alles kein Problem aber wie sieht es mit anderen Geräten aus.



Hallo,

die älteren NetLink-Geräte können das auf gar 
keinen Fall, das sie von Protokoll her auf die 
Programmierfunktionen beschränkt sind. Ob 
der S7-Treiber von IBH oder DELTALOGIC 
kommt ist dabei unerheblich. Bei Hilscher 
wird weder die Hardware noch die Firmware 
weiterentwickelt. 

Die neuen NetLink-PRO-Geräte sind in erster Fassung 
auch nur Programmierung und Visualisierung 
von einem PC aus verwendbar, aber hier haben 
wir nicht nur die Möglichkeiten sondern auch den 
Willen, weitere Einsatzmöglichkeiten zu integrieren.
Dazu gehören auch die S7-S7-Kopplung. Aber darüber
können wir erst in einem Jahr sprechen.

Die Darstellung von KistenKai ist natürlich übertrieben, 
aber es hat schon seinen Grund, dass wir mit netLink-USB 
und NetLink-PRO jetzt eigene Geräte entwickelt haben.



			
				delphie schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit anderen herstellern?
> Gibt ja einige die diese Stecker herstellen.



Sonst gibt es noch das S7-LAN von PI/Träger. Ob das 
Teil direkt mit einer 343-1 IT kommuniziewren kann weiß 
ich leider nicht.

Wir bedauern, dass wir Ihnen keine positivere
Antwort geben konnten.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*Netlink*

Hallo an deltalogic,



> Die Darstellung von KistenKai ist natürlich übertrieben,
> aber es hat schon seinen Grund, dass wir mit netLink-USB
> und NetLink-PRO jetzt eigene Geräte entwickelt haben.



Ich kann Kais Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. 10 Verbindungsabbrüche am Tag sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn man so etwas für eine ZLT einsetzen will dann muss man schon skrupellos sein. Es gibt grosse Probleme wenn ein 2. Gerät (zB HMI) gleichzeitig auf die SPS zugreift. Aber Deltalogic verkauft die Netlinks skrupellos und werben noch damit dass sie besser sind als Siemens-CPs. Vielleicht in der nächsten Generation. Momentan aber definitiv nicht.

softtester


----------



## Lazarus™ (2 Oktober 2005)

Dem stimme ich zu, die Dinger werden heiss und fallen aus...  Leider...
Viele Telefonate mit IBH (Ist in meinem Fall ein IBH-Link) und auch direkt mit Hilscher waren erfolglos...  Also demnach sage ich auch : No Way...

Aber es ist durchaus möglich und auch wünschenswert, das die Dinger im der nächsten Generation besser sind. (Zwinker mal zu Herrn Bäurle rüber)
Generell ist der Ansatz ja auch gut, nur stabil sollten die schon bleiben...
Gut fand ich, das gleich eine Lib etc. für Hochsprachen kostenlos mit dabei waren.

Nun denn...  Ich habe den Netlink erst mal in die Tonne geworfen, weil nicht zuverlässig und wieder CP's beim grünen Riesen gekauft...


----------



## sps-concept (2 Oktober 2005)

*Netlink*

Hallo,

dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Teile werden total heiss. Verbindungsabbrüche gibt es besonders bei Graph oder wenn man zuviele Bauteine online offen hat und man kriegt das Menü gezeigt bekommt welche Statusbeobachtung man beenden will.

Dann beim Gehäusegesign hätte ich einen eigenen Stecker entwickelt wo keine Pfeile mit IN/OUT drauf sind und auch nichts von der Stellung der Endwiderstände. Eine RJ45-Buchse wäre praktisch. Wer kommt auf so ne Idee ein Pachkabel raushängen zu lassen? Man muss passend bestellen ob normal oder Crossover. Und wie schnell ist am Stecker das Zünglein abgebrochen. Praktisch wäre es wenn man den Netlink als Huckepackstecker auslegt.

So wie der Netlink momentan funktioniert hätte man die Schrauben weglassen können. So spart man sich Arbeit wenn man ihn wegen aufgehangener Kommunikation abziehen muss.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Maxl (3 Oktober 2005)

Die einzige (halbwegs preiswerte) möglichkeit, die beiden Steuerungen über Ethernet zu verbinden ist der CP313-1 LEAN. Er bietet nur 8 Verbindungen an, und kostet auch einiges weniger als die IT-Variante.


----------



## Axel Hulsch (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Netlink*



> Verbindungsabbrüche gibt es besonders bei Graph oder wenn man zuviele Bauteine online offen hat und man kriegt das Menü gezeigt bekommt welche Statusbeobachtung man beenden will





> 10 Verbindungsabbrüche am Tag sind keine Seltenheit.



Das Problem mit den Verbindungsabbrüchen sollte seit ca. 6 Wochen behoben sein. Dieser Treiber kann von unserer Homepage heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Lazarus™ (4 Oktober 2005)

Maxl: 
Stümmt, und die laufen anstandslos...  Ist ja auch gut 150 €uschies teurer als z.B. der IBH-Link. 

A.Hulsch:
Also, wenn die Firmware und die Software nun besser sind, dann sind die eigentlich auch gut...  Ich hoffe diese Kabelanschlusskrücke wird noch weggemacht und eine vernünftige RJ45 angebracht, am besten nach unten und oben gibbet wieder ein Sub-D9 als durchgang... Dann,aber auch nur dann werde ich die wieder kaufen... Ich denke das lässt sich realisieren und wie gesagt, generell ist euer Produkt eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Axel Hulsch (4 Oktober 2005)

> Ich hoffe diese Kabelanschlusskrücke wird noch weggemacht und eine vernünftige RJ45 angebracht, am besten nach unten und oben gibbet wieder ein Sub-D9 als durchgang...


Die RJ45 Buchse lässt sich laut unserem Hardwarehersteller leider aus Platzgründen in dem Stecker nicht unterbringen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Netlink*

Hallo an IBH,

das ist möglich dass Ihre Treiber seit 6 Wochen ok sind. Aber die funktionieren leider nicht bei dem von mir getesteten Netlink. Der ist von Deltalogic. Die werden erstmal paar Wochen brauchen um rauszufinden was IBH geändert hat und dann die Chinesenmethode anwenden. Komisch, Herr Bäuerle äußert sich dazu gar nicht. Erstmal Probleme verniedlichen, aber dann totschweigen. Wäre wünschenswert wenn er diese Praktik auch bei der exzessiven Werbung anwenden würde.

Solche Ansagen wie "Die Darstellung von KistenKai ist natürlich übertrieben, aber es hat schon seinen Grund, dass wir mit netLink-USB 
und NetLink-PRO jetzt eigene Geräte entwickelt haben." nützen mir nichts. Das Ding ist für mich nicht zuverlässig.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  Bekommt man denn so einen Netlink-Pro kostenlos wenn man den alten bei Deltalogic recycelt? Wäre doch ein netter zug! Zumal das Testen voll auf den Kunden abgewälzt wurde.

softtester


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Netlink*



> Die RJ45 Buchse lässt sich laut unserem Hardwarehersteller leider aus Platzgründen in dem Stecker nicht unterbringen.



wie wäre denn ein neues Steckerdesign wie von sps-concept vorgeschlagen? Und gleich mal wärmetechnisch besser konzipiert.

softtester


----------



## Axel Hulsch (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Netlink*



> wie wäre denn ein neues Steckerdesign wie von sps-concept vorgeschlagen? Und gleich mal wärmetechnisch besser konzipiert.


Wir werden mal mit dem Hardwarehersteller über ein grösseres externes Gehäuse diskutieren. Ich fürchte aber, das diese speziellen IBH-Links etwas teuerer werden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
Deltalogic hat so etwas wohl auch in Arbeit, Vorabinfo's stehen schon auf der Page. Es tut sich also was.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Oktober 2005)

softtester schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, Herr Bäuerle äußert sich dazu gar nicht. Erstmal Probleme verniedlichen, aber dann totschweigen.



Hallo und guten Tag, 
Ganz einfach, im Gegensatz zu anonymen Schreibern wie 
Ihnen müssen (und wollen) wir uns an die Wahrheit halten, 
deswegen wollte ich die Sachverhalte erst nachprüfen ...



			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Verbindungsabbrüche am Tag sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn man so etwas für eine ZLT einsetzen will dann muss man schon skrupellos sein. Es gibt grosse Probleme wenn ein 2. Gerät (zB HMI) gleichzeitig auf die SPS zugreift. Der ist von Deltalogic.



... und unsachliche Pöbeleien werden ignoriert.

Konkrete Kritik interessiert uns dafür um so mehr:
 Welches Betriebssystem? 
 Welche Version von ACCON-S7-Net? 
 Welche Software PC-seitig?
 Welche Baugruppe?
 Was sagt unser Support dazu? support@deltalogic.de




			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ding ist für mich nicht zuverlässig. Bekommt man denn so einen Netlink-Pro kostenlos wenn man den alten bei Deltalogic recycelt?



Jetzt bringen wir erst mal das was Sie haben zum 
Laufen. Sollten wirklich weiter Probleme vorhanden 
sein, werden wir sich gemeinsam eine andere Lösung 
finden. Mit konkreten Fragen dürfen Sie sich gerne auch 
an mich persönlich wenden: gbaeurle@deltalogic.de



			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> Die werden erstmal paar Wochen brauchen um rauszufinden was IBH geändert hat und dann die Chinesenmethode anwenden.



Nein, die Technologie ist dazu zu unterschiedlich.
Nötig haben wir das auch nicht. Mit Erscheinen von der 
ersten Version von ACCON-S7-NET war dieser mindestens 
3 mal schneller als IBH-Net. Ein paar Wochen später 
wurde dann im  IBH-Net ein paar Fehler beseitigt und 
dieser ist seither fast so schnell wie ACCON-S7-NET. 



			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Deltalogic verkauft die Netlinks skrupellos ...



Ja, ca. 200 Stück im Monat. Nein, nicht skrupellos.
Wie man hört gibt es mit einer Baugruppe 5511 
wesentlich mehr Ärger und Abstürze als mit dem NetLink.



			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> ... und werben noch damit dass sie besser sind als Siemens-CPs.



Nein. Falls doch, wann und wo?



			
				Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich zu, die Dinger werden heiss und fallen aus...  Leider...
> Viele Telefonate mit IBH (Ist in meinem Fall ein IBH-Link) und auch direkt mit Hilscher waren erfolglos...



Leider will Hilscher möglichst weder an der Hardware noch an der 
Firmware etwas ändern.



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Teile werden total heiss. Verbindungsabbrüche gibt es besonders bei Graph oder wenn man zuviele Bauteine online offen hat und man kriegt das Menü gezeigt bekommt welche Statusbeobachtung man beenden will.



Ein zeitlang war das leider so. Da haben viele Geräte die 
Eingangprüfung (24h-Dauertest) bei uns nicht bestanden 
und wurde von Hilscher ausgetauscht. Zwischenzeitlich sind 
die Geräte verbessert. Weiter haben wir die *maximal zulässige 
Umgebungstemperatur* auf 50° gesenkt.



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Dann beim Gehäusegesign hätte ich einen eigenen Stecker entwickelt wo keine Pfeile mit IN/OUT drauf sind und auch nichts von der Stellung der Endwiderstände. Eine RJ45-Buchse wäre praktisch. Wer kommt auf so ne Idee ein Pachkabel raushängen zu lassen? Man muss passend bestellen ob normal oder Crossover. Und wie schnell ist am Stecker das Zünglein abgebrochen. Praktisch wäre es wenn man den Netlink als Huckepackstecker auslegt.



Das alles ist mit ein Grund für die Entwicklung des ACCON-NetLink-PRO:
 - mehr gleichzeitige Verbindungen
 - RJ45-Buchse
 - PROFIBUS-Stecker mit durchschleifung der PG-Buchse
 - Reserve für zukünftige Funktionen



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Deltalogic hat so etwas wohl auch in Arbeit, Vorabinfo's stehen schon auf der Page. Es tut sich also was.



Genau:
http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-pro.htm

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Oktober 2005)

> Weiter haben wir die maximal zulässige
> Umgebungstemperatur auf 50° gesenkt.



davon wird's in meinem Schaltschrank nicht kühler, damit wird nur das mögliche Einsatzgebiet eingeschränkt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> davon wird's in meinem Schaltschrank nicht kühler, damit wird nur das mögliche Einsatzgebiet eingeschränkt



leider ja. Da wir aber in dieser Beziehung nichts am 
Gerät ändern können und der Hersteller nichts ändern 
will, bleibt nur die Einsatzgebiete einzuschränken.

Des Softtesters "Probleme" sind anscheindend 
beseitigt – oder das Gerät ist doch nicht von uns.
Jedenfalls sind die in diesem Thread genannten 
Probleme bei unserem technischen Support nicht 
bekannt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*Frechheit*

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,

das Gerät ist definitiv von Deltalogic




> Dem Softtester seine Probleme sind anscheinded
> beseitigt – oder das Gerät ist doch nicht von uns.
> Jedenfalls sind die in diesem Thread genannten
> Probleme, bei unserem technischen Support nicht
> bekannt.



Komisch dass diese Probleme nicht bekannt sind obwohl immer wieder die gleichen Probleme genannt werden. Ich habe auf Ihre provozierende Antwort nich geantwortet weil Sie mich sozusagen als Lügner betitelt haben. Der Netlink liegt mit Igno in der Ecke. Funktion unakzeptabel.




> Ganz einfach, im Gegensatz zu anonymen Schreibern wie
> Ihnen müssen (und wollen) wir uns an die Wahrheit halten,
> deswegen wollte ich die Sachverhalte erst nachprüfen ...



softtester


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo softtester,

trotz der Provokation durch Herrn Bäurle sind noch folgende Fragen offen:

Was haben Sie genau im Einsatz:
Welches Betriebssystem? 
Welche Version von ACCON-S7-Net? 
Welche Software PC-seitig? 
Welche Baugruppe? 
Was sagt der Deltalogic-Support dazu? 

Mich würde Ihre Antwort interessieren

Gruß
WK


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Frechheit*



			
				softtester schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch dass diese Probleme nicht bekannt sind obwohl immer wieder die gleichen Probleme genannt werden.
> softtester



Wenn Sie tatsächlich an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert 
sind, dann legen Sie endlich die Fakten auf den Tisch.

Die allgemeine und unpräzise Kritik aus dem anonymen 
Hinterhalt mit starken Worten belustigt zwar manchen,
bringt uns (die Forenbenutzer/innen) aber in der Sache nicht 
weiter.

Mit konstruktiven Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Deltalogic hat so etwas wohl auch in Arbeit, Vorabinfo's stehen schon auf der Page. Es tut sich also was.



Hallo,
zwischenzeitlich stehen alle Infos online.

Die Systemtest stehen kurz vor dem Abschluss und 
bei ein paar Pilotkunden laufen die neuen Geräte
bereits. Mitte November sind ACCON-Netlink-PRO
und ACCON-Netlink-USB in Stückzahlen lieferbar.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Axel Hulsch (29 November 2005)

Hallo, 

softtester schrieb:


> wie wäre denn ein neues Steckerdesign wie von sps-concept vorgeschlagen? Und gleich mal wärmetechnisch besser konzipiert.


Hab mit dem Hardwarehersteller diskutiert. Herraus kam der IBH Link S7 Plus:
- RJ45-Buchse eingebaut
- Hutschienenmontage integriert
- 24V Anschluss
- 6 gleichzeitige PC-Verbindungen
- Profibus MPI-Stecker mit PG-Buchse
- Diagnose LEDs
- DHCP fähig
- Galvanische Trennung
- Anschluss auch an passive Teilnehmer    
Ein Bild : www.ibhsoftec-sps.de

Ist kurzfristig verfügbar.


----------



## Fileplayer (22 Juli 2007)

*RE: Netlink*

Hallo an alle, das mit den Verbindungsabrüchen und die seit 6 Wochen der Vergangenheit angehören sollen ist ja wirkich Interesant. Da wäre es doch eine gute Idee von IBH zu sagen >> so nur nehmt den Treiber XX Version YY und dann habt Ihr keine Verbindungsabrüche mehr<< oder ? Der Treiber für Hochsprachen ist generell gut, nur -und ich hab das schon mal geschrieben- die Funktionen liefern einfach keinen Rückgabewert. Eigendlich ein Unding!! Und es gibt eine RESET Funktion für den LINK der liegt aber in einer anderen DLL bzw. gehört zu einen anderen Objekt. Warum und wieso weis der Geier.
Währe doch mal schön wenn IBH dazu was sagen würde ! Ach ja, und das Kabel am Link ist der größste Scheiss. Buchse Rein und das mit Patch oder Crossover Kabel anschliessen. Durchgangsstecker währe auch nicht schlecht.
Gruss Günni


----------

